# Noob Question



## Rizard (Jun 17, 2007)

I'd really appreciate if someone could listen to this song played halfway through this film clip (during the Guillotine scene) and tell me what it is.

Im not well versed in this genre and am only really getting into it so if anyone knows any other dramatic songs like this, throw a few my way, I like listening to songs like hall of the mountain king, night on bald mountain and my favorite Largo al factotum, so songs like this would be great, dramatic/climactic, thanks in advance


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

O Fortuna from Carmina Burana.


----------



## Rizard (Jun 17, 2007)

brilliant thanks


----------

